# Fried Mud



## SpiceUmUp (Sep 4, 2005)

Fried Mud

 A tasty hot desert that is not for the diet conscious, This is my own invention as far as I can tell. Least as ways, I have never seen anything like this. The inspiration was one of my favorite expressions to describe not so good food : "I'd rather eat fried mud". So I deceided I needed to come up with a recipe that fit the name but would change my attitude towards fried mud .  This is it.


      The crust:

 2 cups of all purpose flour

   2 eggs room temperature

   1 stick of unsalted butter

   ¼ cup milk


Blend ingredients in the mixer with the flat beater until it forms a firm ball.  Do not over work the dough.


Form in to a nice ball and let rest under a bowl for ½ an hour


Cut the dough in to golf ball sized pieces and roll each one on a well floured pastry board until you can just read through it. Take a six inch bowl and press down and remove the excess so you are left with a six inch disk of thin dough. Set aside each disk and repeat until you have 12 to 14 disks.


The filling: 1 Entenmanns chocolate cake with frosting (yes, I know it is cheating).

     Cut 2 inch squares of cake and place in the center of a disk.  Brush around the cake with either egg wash or milk.

 Place a second disk of dough on top and seal to the bottom disk. Roll the edges toward the cake to seal it and then cut of the excess, leaving about 1/3 of an inch of the dough around the edges.

     Repeat until all the disks have been used.



 In a deep fryer set to 350 degrees, place one of the dough/cake combos in to the oil, top side down. A large enough fryer, you could do two at a time.


Flip on to its bottom after the top half has fried to a golden brown. When the whole thing is golden brown, remove from the fryer and drain well. Repeat until all are done


Plate with a sprinkle of confectioners’ sugar, a little chocolate sauce and a sprinkle of fresh raspberries and serve.


It is yummy, I promises and will be well received


Serves 6 to 7.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 4, 2005)

Holy moly! How creative! What a neat idea.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 19, 2005)

I have been avoiding even looking at this thread lol - now I know it's contents and cannot be stopped!


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 19, 2005)

> I have been avoiding even looking at this thread lol - now I know it's contents and cannot be stopped!



LOL!!! 

This looks sinfully good!


----------



## middie (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good to me !!!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 19, 2005)

Wait a minute!!!!

Fried mud is when mud has to work all day, commute back and forth, throw dinner on the table, go work out, and chauffeur daughter to her many social engagements.

Seriously, Spice - sounds absolutely decadent.  I'll make it when I'm not fried.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 19, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Wait a minute!!!!
> 
> Fried mud is when mud has to work all day, commute back and forth, throw dinner on the table, go work out, and chauffeur daughter to her many social engagements.
> 
> Seriously, Spice - sounds absolutely decadent. I'll make it when I'm not fried.


 
Mudbug; HAHAHAHA 

And as for the recipe, it looks too good for my diabetic body.  But my DW is gonna love it!  I can see all kinds of possibilities with this technique.  Thanks for sharing.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Sep 19, 2005)

Seems like I may have created a winner!  I really can't eat it either as I have to watch my sugar intake.  I did have it when I created the recipe and OHHH it is wonderful.


----------



## Alix (Sep 19, 2005)

OK, not sure what entenmann's cakes are, but I think one bite brownies would work well here. Hmmmmmmmm....seems to me I have a bag of those in the freezer...


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Sep 19, 2005)

Entenmanns is a brand of baked goods. Very good stuff for store bought. Any chocolate cake that is a single layer with a nice thick layer of chocolate frosting would do. Brownie bites don't have the frosting. The frosting melts and becomes a sauce inside the dough.
http://entenmanns.gwbakeries.com/product.cfm/upc/7203000065

now, if you put frosting on those brownie bites, I bet that would work!


----------



## Alix (Sep 19, 2005)

Oooooooooooo!!! Never thought of that! I could frost the little babies myself I guess.


----------

